# Wobbly back legs



## Alexg2k5 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just got my 7 week old pup and have noticed he seems pretty unsteady in his hind legs. He seems wobbly when walking and the slightest pressure on his rear is enough to knock him down. He can't even climb over my skinny legs when we lay on the floor and just gets stuck with his front legs on one side and back legs on the other. I haven't seen him jump. But he doesn't seem in any pain. 

With all that said do I have anything to be concerned about or am I expecting too much too soon an he will get stronger? If so when can I expects pup to be strong an steady. Thanks


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This thread may help you.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/201738-puppy-weak-back-legs.html

Best thing is to ask the vet and the breeder. If the dog is a showline with really long back legs it may be normal. It is hard to tell without an examination.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Alexg2k5 said:


> I just got my 7 week old pup and have noticed he seems pretty unsteady in his hind legs. He seems wobbly when walking and the slightest pressure on his rear is enough to knock him down. He can't even climb over my skinny legs when we lay on the floor and just gets stuck with his front legs on one side and back legs on the other. I haven't seen him jump. But he doesn't seem in any pain.
> 
> With all that said do I have anything to be concerned about or am I expecting too much too soon an he will get stronger? If so when can I expects pup to be strong an steady. Thanks


We got our boy at 8 weeks old and he was the same way. He is now about 12 weeks old and you can tell that he is starting to get that balance worked out. He is still skinny in the back, but he seems to be learning how to use those long legs and big paws. I'm sure your pup will get it figured out.


----------

